# Tie strips suggestions and source



## MikeMcL (Apr 25, 2013)

I was given a bunch of code 332 brass track where the ties are almost non-existent. They are very old, and the ties are brittle, missing, and in most cases just disintegrated from Florida sun. The rails can be cleaned up, though.

Can anyone recommend a brand and/or supplier for tie strips with good (read cheap) prices? Most of what I need are for 10' diameter curves and straight track. Are all tie strips suitable for flex track, or are there some that will work only on straights or only on curves?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

You can use straights, but it helps to cut the webbing on one side. The bit that connects the ties underneath.
Those look like Aristo ties, be sure your new ones are compatible to that rail's foot.
John


----------



## MikeMcL (Apr 25, 2013)

Totalwrecker said:


> be sure your new ones are compatible to that rail's foot.
> John


Thanks John. So not everyone's code 332 ties will fit? I'm not sure I can find Aristocraft ties in stock! I was looking at Piko.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

You might want to consider the Accucraft code 332 flex ties, that way you don't have to cut the ties for curves.
Not sure if you are looking for standard guage style or NG style, but they carry both.
You may want to try one before buying a case.
Standard guage style: 
http://www.accucraftestore.com/index.php?productID=987
Narrow gauge style:
http://www.accucraftestore.com/index.php?productID=988

-Jim


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Oops, didn't notice the "pre-order", sorry.


----------



## MikeMcL (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks Jim!

Someone on Facebook said they used Train Li ties to renew old Aristocraft track. $99 for 100 feet seems reasonable, considering the cost of new track!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Just in case anybody might get confused in the terminology between Narrow Gauge and Standard Gauge ties... in the "G"-gauge world, the "Gauge" does not change... the rails are the same distance apart for both... (though in the real world there is a difference)... it is only the "LOOK" of the ties that changes.

Narrow Gauge ties are somewhat larger and spaced further apart to represent the look of Narrow Gauge RR track in the "G" scale of Narrow Gauge (1:20.3, 1:22, 1:24).

Whereas Standard Gauge ties are smaller and closer together to represent the look of Standard Gauge RR track in the "G" scale of Standard Gauge (1:29, 1:32).


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Train Li has NG & SG, brown & black. The descriptions can be puzzling, so it might be best to call to confirm something before you actually order.

http://www.trainli.com/ties-c-295_54_92_156.html


----------

